# How do I smoke snow goose breasts?



## ryan johnson (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey folks, a friend of mine gave me a bunch of snow geese breasts to play around with on the smoker. Im thinking of maybe brining in kosher salt and brown sugar for about 12 hours prior to cooking, rinse off the brine,  let them dry for a few hours, coating them in olive oil and a dry italian dressing seasoning and smoking with applewood.  I've never cooked snow geese before so I really have no idea how to do them.  Have any of you ever smoked these?  Also does anybody else have any suggestions? What temp should I cook them to?  Any insight would ber greatly appreciated!


----------



## moikel (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont have any insights because I we dont have snow geese down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. We do have magpie geese in the tropics but thats not much help either.Do they have much fat over the breast? I cook a bit of domestic goose from time to time they are as fat as a butchers pup,but they dont fly.

I would be thinking some streaky bacon on top cant hurt I have a some game bird cookbooks at home let me check. I have faint memory of some goose & fig dish somewhere. I think its going to be about keeping them moist.They take chinese flavour quite well,ginger,soy,star anise,garlic,sichuan pepper,kecap manis,citrus peel. Am I  helping at all?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  MICK


----------



## ryan johnson (Sep 3, 2012)

These snow goose breasts do not have much fat at all, they are very lean meat.  They are wild game that my buddy shot up in Saskatchewan, Canada.  They go up there every year and pound they geese.  They are very delicious meat, and they shoot so many of them every time they go up there.  Most of the time they utilize the meat by making goose sausage or by giving it away to the locals up there because they cannot possibly eat all of the geese.  So i told him to give me a few to experiment with on the smoker.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2012)

thinking they will benefit really well from a brine ...   then just smoke em until they reach 165` IT...


----------



## ryan johnson (Sep 3, 2012)

I am planning to brine them in a brown sugar, soy sauce, kosher salt and apple juice mixture overnight.  I'm just experimenting here...hope it works out.  I was thinking of coating them with olive oil to keep them moist during the smoking process. I have a few ideas to try, but I admit this is truly an experiment.   I've looked at a few websites and they have given me a few ideas to try. I've never eaten snow goose before. My friend gave them to me because they are leftover from last year and he is getting ready to go make another trip at the end of this month.  Here are a few ideas that I am thinking about trying.

I'm going to try coating the breast meat in olive oil using a celery salt and lemon pepper mixture as a dry rub on a few of these. 

Im going to try a mixture of natural honey and pure maple syrup to use as a glaze on a few of these.

I'm going to try a mixture of olive oil and dry Italian seasoning using it as a glaze on some of these breasts.

Another idea i had was to inject some maraschino cherry juice into a few of the breasts and to coat the outsides with the cherry juice as well before i smoke them.   

I'm going to try to smoke these low and slow.    These breasts are very lean meat with very little fat at all so I am afraid to overcook them because it will dry them out!   I will spray these generously with sweetened apple juice during smoking to keep them moist.  I'm going to use applewood to smoke them. 

Do you think i should foil these and let them sit in apple juice after I cook them for awhile???

Im not going to guarantee the results...wish me luck!  I need it!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I am planning to brine them in a brown sugar, soy sauce, kosher salt and apple juice mixture overnight.  I'm just experimenting here...hope it works out.  I was thinking of coating them with olive oil to keep them moist during the smoking process. I have a few ideas to try, but I admit this is truly an experiment.   I've looked at a few websites and they have given me a few ideas to try. I've never eaten snow goose before. My friend gave them to me because they are leftover from last year and he is getting ready to go make another trip at the end of this month.  Here are a few ideas that I am thinking about trying.
> 
> I'm going to try coating the breast meat in olive oil using a celery salt and lemon pepper mixture as a dry rub on a few of these.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds like you are on the right track. Please do us a favor and post some results and pics in the wild game section. You may have inspired me to start blasting some of these invaders we have from Canada up in my neck of the woods again. 


David


----------

